# CAAD12 frameset cost



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

Anybody know it? Would like to build one up and start right off the bat with a Praxis bb conversion and 53/39 crankset. Called the LBS, and they didn't give me a price but figured framesets (frame/fork/headset) would be available within the month. Of course, I could get a complete bike now, but I don't want to deal with stripping it and selling off the parts.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Haven't seen the framesets yet. Complete bikes just hit my LBS last week. Awesome set ups so not sure why you would even need to build up. Even so, a complete bike could offset the costs of parts. That's one of the reasons complete bike makes sense. If you went with a 105 or Ultegra model, definitely worth buying complete and stripping down. Black Inc is just boss from the start. I'm pretty sure frameset won't have the Hi-Mod fork or seatpost like the Black Inc version.


----------

